# Game of Golf anyone?



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Ok me and a few other from here have played a few games this summer and we are planning our next one for Aug maybe 7th or 14th.

Let me know if your interested in playing


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

Golf in this heat? You got to be kidding me!

Anyway I've not brought my clubs with me. Do they provide the clubs?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Yes its hot, and yes you can hire clubs.

The heat is not too bad, iced flannels and the breeze in the buggy make it ok.

The other good thing its half price this time of year




Flying Leprechaun said:


> Golf in this heat? You got to be kidding me!
> 
> Anyway I've not brought my clubs with me. Do they provide the clubs?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Makes the cold pint taste nicer too at the end of it


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Makes the cold pint taste nicer too at the end of it


Are you allowed to drink at the moment


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Looks like we have a game planned for Saturday 7th

Me / SPB / SkiBanff so far


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Looks like we have a game planned for Saturday 7th
> 
> Me / SPB / SkiBanff so far


Need a caddy?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Need a caddy?


Yes you can polish my balls



I'll get my coat..........


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Yes you can polish my balls
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get my coat..........



Ack!! I'll stick to football!


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

like it bigger eh?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Flying Leprechaun said:


> like it bigger eh?


Does it make a difference?


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

How good are you guys? I used to play a bit in the UK but haven't swung a club for quite some time now, don't want to slow you up too much.

Brad


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Brad33 said:


> How good are you guys? I used to play a bit in the UK but haven't swung a club for quite some time now, don't want to slow you up too much.
> 
> Brad


Hi Brad

We are not that good, I play off 24 one of the guys plays off 28 (bandit)
Its a great experience buggys, ice cold flannels, fruit kebabs at the first tee

Sometimes I am shocking, sometimes I am ok, but thats golf.

Anyway its a good way to meet people, the first meet up I did from here was the driving range and then a game of golf, after that its all gone downhill brunches etc etc

Mike


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Mike,

Still living off suitcases until the container comes in a week, so will you still be interested in a golf game, say 2-3 weeks from now ?

Am in 25+ range, plus minus a couple strokes.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

ccr said:


> Mike,
> 
> Still living off suitcases until the container comes in a week, so will you still be interested in a golf game, say 2-3 weeks from now ?
> 
> Am in 25+ range, plus minus a couple strokes.


Absolutly we are trying to play at least once or twice a month, just PM me when you are ready for a game or the driving range


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Shall I book this then?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Where are you planning on playing? I haven't swung a club in anger after the embarassment of turning the Faldo course into a ploughed field a few months back, might be a good time to get back on the saddle!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Where are you planning on playing? I haven't swung a club in anger after the embarassment of turning the Faldo course into a ploughed field a few months back, might be a good time to get back on the saddle!


You play like me


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

SBP said:


> Shall I book this then?


Yes please 3 confirmed, so far


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Im a definate, please book for after 10 if poss as am at a friends leaving doo on Friday and its likely to get messy.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

We are playing again today

Montgomery Course this time, 2 for 1 offer on:clap2::clap2:

I feel a forum competition coming up soon:eyebrows:


----------



## jeffrussell99 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Golf Groups in Dubai*

Hello, I am new to Dubai, does anyone know if there are any expat golf groups in Dubai? I would like to get out and meet some golfers!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jeffrussell99 said:


> Hello, I am new to Dubai, does anyone know if there are any expat golf groups in Dubai? I would like to get out and meet some golfers!
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Hi Jeff, you've posted at the right place. But I think they're all out golfing right now as per MikeyB's post above. There is no official group but I know 4 people from this forum who golf regularly. I'm sure someone will come along and reply to you soon enough.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

jeffrussell99 said:


> Hello, I am new to Dubai, does anyone know if there are any expat golf groups in Dubai? I would like to get out and meet some golfers!
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Hi Jeff, I am sure there are some groups but we havent found them yet, so we created our own right here on the expat forum.

We often do the driving range in the week, and try to play at the weekends.

We played the Montgomery today, very nice.

Keep looking on here as we may be going to the driving range this week.

Didnt play very well today, but the courses are magic:clap2::clap2:

Mike


----------



## jeffrussell99 (Apr 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> Hi Jeff, I am sure there are some groups but we havent found them yet, so we created our own right here on the expat forum.
> 
> We often do the driving range in the week, and try to play at the weekends.
> 
> ...


Thxs Mike, I would defiantly be interested for during the week or next weekend!
I don't have a cell yet, but keep me posted on here and I will show up!

Jeff


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

How much does a game cost? What about the cost of 100 balls down the driving range?

Dan


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

danpardy said:


> How much does a game cost? What about the cost of 100 balls down the driving range?
> 
> Dan


Game of golf is about 400dhs, but we got 2 for 1 today at The Montgomery so only 200 each if you get 4 players. its is cheaper because its summer, man its hot :crazy::crazy:
Includes Buggys and driving range.

Driving range is 30dhs at the Emirates club for a bucket of balls.

Pretty good value for the standard of courses.


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

Cheers Mikey!

I used to play as a teenager, never got a handicap, but since then I've only done driving range work... 250-300yd drive, but I'm not much cop at the rest of the game, but looking to get involved!

I land on the 23rd, so may be up for a game later that week.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

danpardy said:


> Cheers Mikey!
> 
> I used to play as a teenager, never got a handicap, but since then I've only done driving range work... 250-300yd drive, but I'm not much cop at the rest of the game, but looking to get involved!
> 
> I land on the 23rd, so may be up for a game later that week.


Ok bring your clubs if you can, generally they are free on long haul flights.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Probably doing the driving range or par 3 at Emirates on Wednesday evening if anybody is interested?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep


----------



## jeffrussell99 (Apr 21, 2009)

*golf anyone this weekend?*

Anyone up for a round this weekend? or need a 4th?


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Golf*



jeffrussell99 said:


> Anyone up for a round this weekend? or need a 4th?


Sorry we currently have a 4 ball, we do look to play most weekends though so private email once you can and I will send you my contact details.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey guys,
I have a colleague who has recently moved to Dubai from the States and is looking for someone to play golf with. I told him you all play every week. Is it ok if he joins you all once his clubs arrive?
I have no idea what this 4th person deal is but I'm hoping it doesn't really matter. :confused2:
Thanks in advance!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

4 is the most one group can play with, more then form another group


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> 4 is the most one group can play with, more then form another group


So, if he joins, he will be alone and you guys will be in one group? Is that how it is? And does that make a difference?
I think I might just come along to one of these golf events so I can educate myself!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pammy... golfing is really a very good sport to take out your stress.

You should join in on a day of just going to hit balls and get to learning.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll probably tag along to one of the games! 
Congrats SBP on your 8th Star and Congrats Jynxgirl on your 9th Star!


----------

